# Conyers, GA Rockdale County AC, 1 1/2 yr male b/t



## PamCheatham (May 13, 2006)

Here is what Ciji of Rockdale AC said: "Hey I have a beautiful male young adult German shepherd here. He is b/t, full blooded, not neutered, around 1 ½ years old. Do you know anyone who would be interested in this beautiful boy?" I asked him if they have pictures, and for addl. info and we can get him posted, seen, etc. Rockdale will kill if they have to for space; otherwise they're rescue friendly. Thanks Pam


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope they can send a pic. Is anyone near Rockdale Co?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Rockdale County Animal Control
1506 Rockbridge Road

Conyers, GA 30012
Phone: (770) 278-8403 

We are currently open Monday thru Friday 8AM until 6PM. Saturday 9AM to 1PM


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

I have pulled out of there before, they were very friendly and its a clean facility. Pam could you snap some pics on your way home from work one day? I can not get all the way over there until this weekend.


----------



## PamCheatham (May 13, 2006)

I met the Rockdale GSD today and he's a puppy, gorgeous, healthy, black and red, untrained, very people-oriented, friendly to other animals. I made an appt w/my vet but before I filled out the paperwork to pull him, a guy named Bob Murz (I think) came in saying he trains SAR dogs and wanted him. He's in Henry Cty GA, and Henry AC sent him to Rockdale to meet this dog. He tested him but is coming back Friday to bring his dog to further test. Does anyone know this man? I'll see what I can find out. If this dog has chance to be SAR, I'm all for it. Told Ciji that this dog WILL have rescue if Bob SAR doesn't take him Fri. Took pix but I was down-sized from my job today (that's how I was able to go to AC) and I have to load picture software in my home computer to download/edit the pictures. I'm confident you'll all think this boy is amazingly beautiful and adoptable. Will check into Bob. They just picked up another stray GSD today, big boy, b/t with relaxed ears-will check into him as well. Also, the young GSD was seen w/ female (sister?) who alluded AC. Will check into her, too. If she's like her brother, should be adoptable, too.


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

They told me they would have photos online tonight, but nothing has been added to PF so far. Pam, is this Bob person with a law enforcement agency in Henry or just a private individual? If he is LE I can certainly check him out. I dont find anything with that name using Google.


----------



## PamCheatham (May 13, 2006)

SAR guy can't get this boy today - they're calling him Apollo. AC says he needs out today so I can pick him up and take him to the vet. Emailed Carla to see if she would like to take him. I can't figure out how to post his picture from home email. And I've lost all email addresses. But he'll be out of AC at least.


----------

